# Scope size?



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to start shooting target (indoor and outdoor) and I was looking at some Viper scopes for my sure-loc. What do people recommend the 1 3/4" or the 1 3/8"? (btw - I have a 1/8 inch peep for what it's worth)


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

HuntIL2 said:


> I want to start shooting target (indoor and outdoor) and I was looking at some Viper scopes for my sure-loc. What do people recommend the 1 3/4" or the 1 3/8"? (btw - I have a 1/8 inch peep for what it's worth)


Are you thinking of 3D or spots?
Generally, people shoot a larger scope housing for 3D in order to see more of the animal. And a smaller diameter for spots.
For what it's worth, I have a 1 3/4", 3X, .010 Viper for 3D and really like it. As well as a 1 3/8" older Sure-Loc for spots.

Lien2


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking of shooting spots and i was looking at Viper scopes.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i've got a 1 5/8 cbe scope for 3d and a shibuya 29mm for spots. both great scopes. also, feather vision lenses........... very important!


----------



## Lee Orth (Mar 8, 2009)

*Scope size*

For spots, or even long distance shooting (but not 3D), go with the 1 3/8 scope. I bought a viper scope, and was so impressed with it, I bought another for my other bow.....and the scopes they replaced were actually more expensive....


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Specialty Archery 1 5/8 scope for everything.Just change the lens,and fiber up pin glow ring for outside.Very versatile with multiple lenses and attachments.Inside an 8x lens.


----------

